# Surge heatmap not appearing



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

Drivers like myself in the Philadelphia area have been having issues with surges not displaying on the map.

This is causing major problems and preventing some from driving.

I'm using the new Driver app on an iPhone 6s, and have tried deleting and reinstalled.

This morning I went online to see if I could prove it. Received a ride request with a surge despite no surges appearing on the map.


I contacted uber, and they acknowledged the issue but did not offer a solution or timeline.


See attached screenshots. 

Any ideas or solutions?


----------



## patroklos (Nov 7, 2016)

Same problem here in Orlando.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds like a known system glitch. Drivers in Tampa Bay were stating the same.


----------



## Cody Wilson (Nov 7, 2016)

Same in Des Moines. Haven't seen the heat map since Thursday. Getting a ton of surge rides though, the glitch seems to have driven many drivers off the road


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Same here, occurring at other side of the country (and probably all over)- iPhone 6s latest updates of everything with no surge or airport wait countdown times displayed on driver app


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

JKdrive157 said:


> Drivers like myself in the Philadelphia area have been having issues with surges not displaying on the map.
> 
> This is causing major problems and preventing some from driving.


Same here in Sydney.

But why is it preventing anyone from driving?


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Same in Atlanta. I just place a poll in our city forum about this. I'm also on an iPhone 6+ IOS 10.1.1 with the latest App Store junk app.

I will NOT drive without being able to see the heat Maps. WILL NOT DRIVE lol

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-missing-heatmap.116821/


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I saw this in Charlotte North Carolina last night I was hoping it wasn't something new thing because I can't deal with this bullshit anymore


----------



## Obie241 (Oct 27, 2016)

So does uber have kind of deal with android. Cause this sucks driving blind for 4$ a ride.


----------



## Woverman (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm thinking this is just a tactic for Uber to steal money from us. They could be charging the customer for the surge, but paying us for a normal trip.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Woverman said:


> I'm thinking this is just a tactic for Uber to steal money from us. They could be charging the customer for the surge, but paying us for a normal trip.


They are doing it for sure, they are randomly doing it so they can remain elusive. Happened to me the other night where a lady told me it showed $30 for her, but for me it showed only $6 which means 3 or 4x surge was going on for her and Uber and I wasn't invited to the Party.


----------



## Black 150 (Oct 26, 2016)

For sure this is a deliberate experiment by Uber, if it was a programming error on the new version app they would simply roll out the old one again while they sort it out.

I wont be driving Uber unless I can see surge, I have a full time job and if there's no surge maps I'd rather stay home.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Yup, no surge no trip 4 u.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Black 150 said:


> For sure this is a deliberate experiment by Uber, if it was a programming error on the new version app they would simply roll out the old one again while they sort it out.


Its only in Ios.

The version before this one still works and shows surge. All you need to do is download an APK.

I know you guys are protesting but you arent the only ones not driving and the surges are even better for those of us on the app still.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Pos app they keep adding new features before perfecting the last ones. Cant see airport queue half the time either


----------



## Dopesmoker (Oct 28, 2016)

Yo but for real I have an iPhone 6 and a Galaxy S4. No boost or surge on iOS 10.2. All good on that android.


----------



## Dopesmoker (Oct 28, 2016)

And Android


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its only in Ios.
> 
> The version before this one still works and shows surge. All you need to do is download an APK.
> 
> I know you guys are protesting but you arent the only ones not driving and the surges are even better for those of us on the app still.


Working again for me. Updated today, and it's back to normal... latest iOS version on an iPhone 5s


----------

